
IdleRPG: an IRC RPG in which the players idle - mabynogy
http://idlerpg.net/
======
mabynogy
How the game looks like:

    
    
        <idlerpg> Mag, the level 87 shmurrr, is #2! Next level in 203 days, 17:18:33.
        <idlerpg> SgtKeroro, the level 85 Frog, is #3! Next level in 193 days, 22:17:56.
        <idlerpg> Diamond [431/475] has challenged Tjololo [469/567] in combat and lost! 0 days, 19:10:12 is added to Diamond's clock.
        <idlerpg> Diamond reaches next level in 10 days, 18:47:47.

